# Buying a 2000....



## nlminc (Jan 3, 2000)

I'm going to purchase an new F350 XL 4x4 pick-up with the 7.3,auto trans and AC in it. I found one for $29,900.00. Do you guys think this is a good deal? It comes with the Fisher MM plow also.


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

I think its a good deal. Only if you want to be sure, get all the options on the truck. Then go to ford's web site, and price one out. This will give you a better idea if it's a good deal or not.

Geoff


----------

